# Is Null a virgin?



## YourUnclesDad (Sep 27, 2019)

If not, did he lose it with a man or a transwoman?


----------



## CatharticShitHead (Sep 27, 2019)

what is this a shit post thread?


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Sep 27, 2019)

CatharticShitHead said:


> what is this a shit post thread?


You just made a post so yes


----------



## The best and greatest (Sep 27, 2019)

YourUnclesDad said:


> You just made a post so yes


GOTEEM!

He's probably not a virgin.


----------



## j666 (Sep 27, 2019)

null summons succubi traps to rape him in his sleep. he told me so its true.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 27, 2019)

"Is OP a virgin?"

*zips up* Not anymore.


----------



## Kacho (Sep 27, 2019)

Nah, Null uses his Kiwibux and the crypto he mines through our browsers to buy bbw escorts every weekend.


----------



## YayLasagna (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm optimistic enough to say that it's a Schrodinger's virginity.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Sep 27, 2019)

I don't know if you guys have noticed but chicks love neotenous faces. Dude probably has to beat em off with a stick.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 27, 2019)

Bazingaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Psyduck (Sep 27, 2019)

Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Rokko (Sep 27, 2019)

Crystal Golem said:


> I don't know if you guys have noticed but chicks love neotenous faces. Dude probably has to beat em off with a stick.


He even gets harassed by chicks when he sits on the can!


----------



## Krimjob (Sep 27, 2019)

Pretty sure he's banged some desperate kiwi-chick. He clearly has a few fangirls that watch his streams.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Sep 27, 2019)

This is a philosophy question, right?
Depends what you mean by "virgin". 
He might only believe in sex with someone he loves and trusts, so that means wild masturbation orgies.
I think we need clarification here. And if possible a video if not actually a photo or two.


----------



## OpenBASED (Sep 27, 2019)

At least half of this entire site's members are likely virgins.
So he probably is a virgin.


----------



## Recoil (Sep 27, 2019)

If you haven't gotten laid in ages, are you a virgin again? How many years does it take?


----------



## Clop (Sep 27, 2019)

Recoil said:


> If you haven't gotten laid in ages, are you a virgin again? How many years does it take?


One. It takes one year.


----------



## TheButcherknight (Sep 27, 2019)

He's holding out till this is legal.




#triggered   - got ya josh


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Sep 27, 2019)

Recoil said:


> If you haven't gotten laid in ages, are you a virgin again? How many years does it take?


I'm on year 13. I am now a meta multi virgin.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 27, 2019)

Recoil said:


> If you haven't gotten laid in ages, are you a virgin again? How many years does it take?



Until the divorce is finalized.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 27, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Sep 27, 2019)

Not anymore

*unzips dick*


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Sep 27, 2019)

He was swimming in pussy until the Bloodhound Gang broke up.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Sep 27, 2019)

He lost it with a trans-woman that happens to be a dog.


----------



## GogglyGoblin (Sep 27, 2019)

FACTS about Null:
He's FAT.
He worked and enjoyed working at a fast food place.
He's a proud redditor, so much so his defense of his upvotes on the r/thedonald thread gave it the plagued tag.
There are no pictures on the internet of his emo/goth teenage phase.
He is not jewish.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 27, 2019)

Of course he is.

He knows better than to give up his wizard powers just for a little pussy.


----------



## Christ Cried (Sep 27, 2019)

Doubtful, I'm a straight male and I can hardly resist his voice. He probably gets more slav tail than anyone


----------



## Give Her The D (Sep 27, 2019)

probably


----------



## Japanese Jesus (Sep 27, 2019)

Christ Cried said:


> Doubtful, I'm a straight male and I can hardly resist his voice. He probably gets more slav tail than anyone


I releapsed a 30 day nofap streak just because of him. Damn, jewsh is so hawt.


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm sure there was a girl out there who thought he looked sweet enough to eat.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 27, 2019)

*extremely mom voice* said:


> I'm sure there was a girl out there he thought looked sweet enough to eat.



FTFY

Cannibalism is on the uptick in Rusland, after all.


----------



## Sm0kINHaZefEEliNBlaZEd (Sep 27, 2019)

The fact that styx gets more poon than null is truly mindblowing.


----------



## SigSauer (Sep 27, 2019)

CatharticShitHead said:


> what is this a shit post thread?


Shitposting on Kiwi Farms is a hobby anyone can enjoy. For example, you could post “are niggers white?” And make the thread on here without those retarded jannies tard wrangling you.


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 27, 2019)

He claims to have had multiple partners 

Pressing X


----------



## not william stenchever (Sep 27, 2019)

I'll flip a coin to decide because I give the odds 50/50


----------



## Pinochet's Pilot (Sep 27, 2019)

nonvir_1984 said:


> This is a philosophy question, right?
> Depends what you mean by "virgin".
> He might only believe in sex with someone he loves and trusts



In that case, I have children that are lab-tested to be biologically mine and I'm still a virgin.


----------



## オウム 2 (Sep 27, 2019)

He's living the monger lifestyle in the Philippines but he tells each new prostitute he's a virgin to make it more romantic.


----------



## In Memoriam (Sep 27, 2019)

Sm0kINHaZefEEliNBlaZEd said:


> The fact that styx gets more poon than null is truly mindblowing.


What ever man styx is hawt


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Sep 27, 2019)

He Astral fucks me every night with his Dom Daddy Adolf powers. Once I asked him mid astral coitus if I was his one and only and he responded by opening a portal that showed me an infinite expanse of danger hairs he astral rapes every night. He is truly a monster, he is like Saint Nicholas but instead of gifts he brings rape. 

Ever wonder why people hate the farms so much? Well it's because Nulls Dark Magic rape powers.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 27, 2019)

Pinochet's Pilot said:


> In that case, I have children that are lab-tested to be biologically mine and I'm still a virgin.



You keep your drainbabies?

Gross.


----------



## Mike R (Sep 27, 2019)

Kacho said:


> Nah, Null uses his Kiwibux and the crypto he mines through our browsers to buy bbw escorts every weekend.



If there is a better use for my time than banging fat prostitutes every weekend, I haven't found it.


----------



## Eryngium (Sep 27, 2019)

Maybe Null should hook up with Sockness if he is desperate to get his cherry popped, I'm sure Sockness would  be more then happy to help in that endeavor, especially after the poor mans recent blue balling.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 27, 2019)

Notice how Null is suspiciously absent from this thread


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 27, 2019)

Null runs the bad guy internet forum so he probably gets the nerdier version of those kinda women that write love letters to murderers in jail


----------



## Recoil (Sep 27, 2019)

In Memoriam said:


> What ever man styx is hawt


He's got nothing on russel greer tho


----------



## Azovka (Sep 27, 2019)

Doesn’t Null have a feeder fetish? Where’s the poll option for “lost it to a landwhale”?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Sep 27, 2019)

Recoil said:


> If you haven't gotten laid in ages, are you a virgin again? How many years does it take?


I will quote a wise sage on this subject:


Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I lost my virginity one day and then the next day I played Fortnite and that gave me my virginity back


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Sep 27, 2019)

Null isn't a virgin but he was made involuntarily celibate as his involuntary circumcision fucked up his sexual drive and made him borderline asexual


----------



## KittyGremlin (Sep 27, 2019)

where's the "dog who happens to be trans" option?


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 27, 2019)

No. I fucked Null.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Sep 27, 2019)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> No. I fucked Null.


Are gril?


----------



## Count groudon (Sep 27, 2019)

Null hasn’t been a virgin since he slimmed down enough to outrun the preschool kids walking home.


----------



## Fougaro (Sep 27, 2019)

Where are the options "No - lost it to his Mom", "No - lost it with Bryan Dunn" and "No - lost it in a hipster college professor's sex dungeon"?


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Sep 27, 2019)

There is literally no way Null isn't drowning in pussy, bitches love Kiwis


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Sep 27, 2019)

Fougaro said:


> Where are the options "No - lost it to his Mom", "No - lost it with Bryan Dunn" and "No - lost it in a hipster college professor's sex dungeon"?


All of those options are female so they are not allowed in the poll


----------



## Bass (Sep 28, 2019)

No.  How do you think you become a mod?


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Sep 28, 2019)

@melchett gave him a footjob before she deleted her account


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 28, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> @melchett gave him a footjob before she deleted her account



If he was a foot fag he would not have disabled @Eryngium animation


----------

